# The Secret to Grilling Boneless, Skinless Chicken Breasts



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

As most men, I like grilling meat, especially beef, pork, and bone-in chicken. Like most women, my wife wants boneless chicken breasts. You know, the kind that come frozen in a bag.

For years and years, I hated grilling these things. They always end up bland, dry, and leaving my mouth feeling like I stuffed it with cotton balls. Sauce, and lots of it, was always required to choke it down.

But the frozen breasts are convenient, and as a canvas for cooking, they're quite versatile. So what to do?

About a year ago, we discovered how to grill boneless breasts so that they have a nice, flavorful crust, while still remain moist and tender to eat! I don't avoid them now, and use this grilling method in a variety of dishes, such as Butter-Sage Chicken or Cajun Chicken Pasta.

Here's the methodology:

*Step 1:* Completely thaw the chicken pieces. I do this by placing them in a zip-lock bag filled with water and a good dose of salt. Think brine. You can do this in the fridge overnight, on the counter, or in the sink. Your choice.

*Step 2:* Remove the chicken breasts and pat dry. Sprinkle on salt and pepper (or whatever seasoning you want), then move outside to the grill where you belong.

*Step 3:* I cook on a propane grill, so your mileage may vary if using charcoal. I fire up my grill to as high as it will go. For my Weber Genesis, this includes the "Sear Station". Let the grill get hot (mine usually reads 550F or so).

*Step 4:* Spray one side of the chicken breast with non-stick spray, then place on the grill at a 45 degree angle to the grates. Close lid, leave burners on as high as they will go, and cook for about 3 minutes. Open lid, and rotate the chicken 90 degrees, and place on part of the grate that did not have chicken on it before (fresh, hot grate). Close lid and cook 3 minutes more.

*Step 5:* Spray the uncooked side of the chicken, and flip to a new, fresh hot part of the grill at the same 45 degree angle as before. Close lid and cook for 2 minutes. Rotate chicken as in step 4, cook 2 minutes more. All the while, the grill is at its highest setting. The total cook time (on my grill) should be no less than 10 minutes and no more than 12.

*Step 6:* Here's the secret. The outside of the chicken breast has a nice char, but the inside is not completely done. If you continue grilling until the middle is done, you'll have a dry chalky dinner. _Remove the chicken to a glass or metal bowl, and cover tightly with foil. Allow the chicken to sit 5-10 minutes before removing the foil._

The chicken will finish cooking while in the bowl in a hot, wet environment. This will leave you with a moist, perfectly done piece of meat with that flavorful char. Below is a photo from last night.

It works every time for me!


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

You got it...brine...discovered that a few years ago..even a quick brine soak in the sink while thawing is better than none..


----------



## FlKeysMike (Jan 7, 2013)

I I'll have to try your method. I found my best method was a dry brine of salt and pepper or marinate with mojo, then sear both sides a few minutes on a hot cast iron pan with coconut oil, followed by adding a little water to pan and covering to steam until 165f. It's not grilled but by far the juiciest chicken breast I've made.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

I will have to give this a shot. Saltgrass Steakhouse has the best grilled chicken breasts I've ever had. I'm convinced they use some sort of brine and may grill hot and fast like you.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

There's no doubt that the brine helps, and I can tell when my wife forgets the salt due to flavor.

Mike's method is very similar, but in a pan.

High heat will get you that flavorful crust, but won't cook the middle before the outside is toast.

Low heat will cook the middle, but won't get you that char flavor.

Parking the -at the time- undercooked chicken in the covered bowl to steam in its own juices...that really is the key. IMO 

In general, our "brine" is simply to expedite thawing. We're cooking the chicken 20-30 minutes after it's out if the freezer.


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for posting this, goatchze. Looking forward to trying your method.


----------

